# head development



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Since we were talking about growth of puppies, I thought I'd ask people if they have photos of the head development of their puppies. Here are Tito's. It amazes me how different they look at different ages. I think at 8 weeks his head was more similar to how it is now than it was at 5-1/2 months.
Photos are 8 weeks, 5-1/2 months, and 17 months. 
I'd love to see photos from everyone else to see if their heads changed as much as they were growing.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Head Shots*

This is a great thread. I can't wait to see the responses. I just said recently that Harry's head finally looks more balanced with his overall size. He still has very big feet at 5 1/2 months. I wonder what he will look like at 17 months...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, Tito is a gorgeous dog. I love this thread idea, so here's Comet:

*8 weeks:*









6 months:









*one year:*









*13 months:*









*one year again (included solely for entertainment):*


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

8 weeks Tally








4 months

















11 months








13months








15 months


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

this a a great thread, here are some pics of Sasha, she is only 14 weeks old but she has changed lots already
first 1 7 1/2 weeks
second 9 weeks 
third 10 weeks
4th 14 weeks 

wish she would stop weeing though little witch lol
Ann


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Some may not be exactly head shots, haha.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's an awesome color with gorgeous eyes! 
This is very interesting, I think Comet's head also looked more similar in structure when he was 8 weeks old to when he was full grown. I wonder if that's true of most of them??



tippykayak said:


> Wow, Tito is a gorgeous dog. I love this thread idea, so here's Comet:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, Tally totally blows my theory, he grew into that gorgeous head at a very young age! He never went thru an "awkward" phase!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

adorable little munchin! Do you think she will have a head like Saxon's? It looks like her muzzle is nice and chunky already, very attractive looking. Has she darkened up a bit, or is that just the photos?




sasha's mum said:


> this a a great thread, here are some pics of Sasha, she is only 14 weeks old but she has changed lots already
> first 1 7 1/2 weeks
> second 9 weeks
> third 10 weeks
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

She's just as cute as a button! She always seems to look so alert and attentive. Gonna be a great obedience dog!




skylielover said:


> Some may not be exactly head shots, haha.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

These are in order from 6 weeks to 21 months. Ike was neutered at 6 months. I'm told this will cause him to develop differently than would an intact male, that he'd appear more feminine. I don't know, but he's sure makes some silly faces!

My signature pic is last Dec. he was just shy of 1 year.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Diva 7.5 Weeks old










Diva 5.5 Months old










Diva 11 Months old










Duke 4 Months










Duke 7 Months


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think there's a huge difference between the 3rd and 4th photos, but I don't know what ages they are?? 
He sure has some expressive eyes. And I don't think he looks feminine at all!




paula bedard said:


> These are in order from 6 weeks to 21 months. Ike was neutered at 6 months. I'm told this will cause him to develop differently than would an intact male, that he'd appear more feminine. I don't know, but he's sure makes some silly faces!
> 
> My signature pic is last Dec. he was just shy of 1 year.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, I think Diva was born to show...look at the pose in the first photo! She changed a LOT in hers, I don't know if it's the camera angle, but I think her puppy photo looks more like the last one, the one in the middle, not so much.
Duke's beautiful.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker now (20 weeks):









About 10-11 weeks









7.5 weeks


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Luke at six months:









Luke at six months: 









Luke at three years:









Luke at four years:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think there's a huge difference between the 3rd and 4th photos, but I don't know what ages they are??
> He sure has some expressive eyes. And I don't think he looks feminine at all!


In the 3rd photo Ike is 4 months old and in the 4th photo he's 7 months old. I tried to go back and put an age to each pic and couldn't, sorry. He did grow up quite rapidly during those summer months of '07. He's my Nut Pup, he's always laughing with his eyes. I don't think he looks feminine either, though I was told neutering him early could do so. It is interesting to see all these head shots. There are some good lookin' dogs on this forum.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tango, (Topbrass Everlore Talk Of The Town)

71/2 weeks
















3 months









4 months









6 months









10 months


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> Ok, I think Diva was born to show...look at the pose in the first photo! She changed a LOT in hers, I don't know if it's the camera angle, but I think her puppy photo looks more like the last one, the one in the middle, not so much.
> Duke's beautiful.


Diva absolutely hates the show ring. We tried  She is more into performance.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I love seeing everyone's shots!! 

Tilly has always had a rather large head...

12 weeks









14 weeks old









16 weeks









1 year









2 years


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is Abbie:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Abbie is prrrrretttty.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, I just love this thread. It is so cool to see the progression from puppy to adult. I've run out of words to describe how gorgeous the dogs are.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> ok, Tally totally blows my theory, he grew into that gorgeous head at a very young age! He never went thru an "awkward" phase!


Tally is backwards! As promised(bc of grampa Casanova), his head is improving greatly lately and becoming more refined. For a while he had those really heavy flews, but he is getting prettier . Tango is a hunting dawg.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shelley 15 weeks old








Shelley 5 months








Shelley 6 months








Shelley 7 months








Shelley 8 months


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

LOVE the thread! It is so neat to see how dogs change as they grow 

Cannon at 7.5 weeks old:









Cannon at 10 weeks old









Cannon at 12 weeks old:









Cannon at 15 weeks:









Cannon at 17 weeks:









Cannon now at almost 5 months old:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus has an enormous melon! Here are some of him in chronological order from 10 weeks to 15 months in the last picture (2 weeks ago):


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

These are some great pictures, unfortuanally I don't have any puppy pics of Jack he was 5 month old, Chewie 7 month old and Sadie 5-6 month old.
I can start with a puppy picture of Chloe...LOL


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

I love all the pictures, my goodness you all have some beautiful dogs! I especially love the ones with the dark diamonds around their eyes...is there a name for that? Here's Sam, he was neutered at 6 months so I don't know if that made a difference or not.

When we got him at 12 weeks








Silly pup at 4 months








Camping at 7 months








A couple of weeks ago, he'll be one on New Years Day.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

SamFox said:


> I love all the pictures, my goodness you all have some beautiful dogs! I especially love the ones with the dark diamonds around their eyes...is there a name for that?


In our house we call it doggie eyeliner, but I'm sure there must be a real term for it...


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Does anyone know when the head is finished growing?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Quinn's shots 
(OMG I miss my lil puppy!!!)

Wow, those pics got all mixed up, lol :doh:


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Maggies mom - your dog is BEAUTIFUL, I can't stop looking at your photos - I LOVE the last one of her sitting....stunning!


----------



## GRyan (Sep 13, 2008)

These are the most beautiful dogs! I'm awful with digital pictures...so sorry I can't add some of Griffin. I'm curious to know when some of the males were nuetered. I've read some about how nuetering can alter their look. I really want Griffin to have that chunky head....but I also want him nuetered. 

Again, these dogs are stunning!


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Sasha looks more like her Mum, long nose, but what i have noticed from this thread is the dogs all get darker as they get older, so hopefully she will get darker as well, she went 7 1/2 hours last night without a wee so i very very happy at 6am this morning lol


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

sasha's mum said:


> Sasha looks more like her Mum, long nose, but what i have noticed from this thread is the dogs all get darker as they get older, so hopefully she will get darker as well, she went 7 1/2 hours last night without a wee so i very very happy at 6am this morning lol


Looking at those ears, I'd guess she darkens quite a bit. I've heard that's the most reliable predictor of adult color, and it certainly played out in Comet, who was quite light as a puppy and fairly dark now. Gus was red from puppy on up.


----------



## guitarman (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking at all of these wonderful pictures, I for one can't see any indicators of how to predict head development and whether or not the adult dog will have a slender head and long muzzle or a blocky head and shorter muzzle. But I'm far from being an expert. From what I can tell, large head puppies don't necessarily turn into large head adults. Any advice from the experts out there? Does neutering play a significant role in this?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I couldn't agree more! I couldn't wait to sign on this morning to see who else had added photos. I love each and every one. Each one has some special quality, a look, a personality that shines thru in the photos! I just love seeing the progression from baby to adult. Made my day already!




GRyan said:


> These are the most beautiful dogs!
> Again, these dogs are stunning!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*Ranger's Head*

I really like this thread. It is so interesting to see how much these dogs change and how FAST they grow! Ranger has lost a lot of his puppy fluff, and I think he will get darker too as he ages. I wonder what he will look like in a few months from now...or just next week..he seems to grow every night!


*Ranger at 8 weeks old*











*Ranger at about 9.5 weeks old*











*Ranger at 12.5 weeks old*


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Okay.... So they're kinda out of order but you get a general idea.

1st: Layla about 10 weeks old
2nd: Layla about 12 weeks old
3rd: Layla about 4 months old
4th: Layla brand new!

More are coming!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

More...


Layla 2.5 weeks
Layla 4 weeks
Layla 6 weeks (She is the puppy on the far right )
Layla 4 months
Layla 9 months


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Okay... my stupid computer won't let me upload the most recent ones. I promise I'll do that later :doh:

Gotta go eat lunch and leave to take finals :wavey:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

GRyan said:


> I'm curious to know when some of the males were nuetered. I've read some about how nuetering can alter their look. I really want Griffin to have that chunky head....but I also want him nuetered.


I held off as long as I could for Fergus and that was 13 months (he was marking up a storm). Genetics also plays a strong role - his daddy had a huge, broad head too.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Just found a photo of Sasha's mum she is the one in the middle, head wise to me they look very alike


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a gorgeous little guy!
He will be roughly the color of his ears when he gets older.




windfair said:


> I really like this thread. It is so interesting to see how much these dogs change and how FAST they grow! Ranger has lost a lot of his puppy fluff, and I think he will get darker too as he ages. I wonder what he will look like in a few months from now...or just next week..he seems to grow every night!
> 
> 
> *Ranger at 8 weeks old*
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am not by any stretch an expert in it, can only pass on what Tito's breeder told me and she was right with his litter...She said that it has more to do with the ratio of the width of the skull to the length of the muzzle as a predictor of the chunky head look, not the overall size of the head when they're young. 
Did that make sense? If you go back and look at Tito's 8 week picture, you can see that his skull from ear to ear is very broad and his muzzle looks pretty short in relation to his head. He has a fairly broad head now, even though he's not totally developed (3rd photo). 
Three of the 11 in his litter had that head ratio, and sure enough, all 3 grew up to have the chunky heads whereas the others have narrower heads. 
Neutering plays a role, but more so the genetics of the parents does. 




guitarman said:


> Looking at all of these wonderful pictures, I for one can't see any indicators of how to predict head development and whether or not the adult dog will have a slender head and long muzzle or a blocky head and shorter muzzle. But I'm far from being an expert. From what I can tell, large head puppies don't necessarily turn into large head adults. Any advice from the experts out there? Does neutering play a significant role in this?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nope, sasha's mum is the best looking...




sasha's mum said:


> Just found a photo of Sasha's mum she is the one in the middle, head wise to me they look very alike


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Heres Cruiser:
























































(Now at the age of 2)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

cannondog said:


> Maggies mom - your dog is BEAUTIFUL, I can't stop looking at your photos - I LOVE the last one of her sitting....stunning!


Thanks... Abbie is a handful but we love her to death. Her is one of my all time favorites of her.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Hers Cruiser:


This picture is so cute and funny!!! He looks like a grumpy old man/sleepy puppy with his lip caught like that. I love it!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Tracer 2 months









Tracer 3 months









6 months









9.5 months


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

This is Jasper as a puppy. He is about 5 months old here. I think he looks like a lamb:








Jasper now. He was neutered at about 6 months old.










Danny at 5 months old, the day he came in as our foster boy.









Danny now (with the foster puppy). He was neutered at about 8 months old, after he had recovered from his heart surgery:









Okay, I know they look a lot alike, but that's not Danny! LOL. I can never delete the pictures once i post them either. If any of the mods want to delete the second Jasper picture, they have my permission!


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Hunter at 8 weeks, 3.5 months and seven months. Have to get pics off old computer of Miss Nutty.


----------



## GRyan (Sep 13, 2008)

I love when Griffin's lip gets caught like that! So darn cute!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Here's Caleb at 

- 2 months









- 4 months









- 6 months









- 10 months


----------



## JBAMM (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's Merlin at 10 weeks, 15 weeks, 17 weeks and the last two are at 22 weeks - the very last one is a shot of him when he's in what we call pancake-batter mode, because he looks like he was ladled onto the kitchen floor.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't have puppy pictures of all my other's but here is Chloe in the short time we had her.
Chloe at 6 weeks, 8 weeks and 11 weeks old


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Here are few of The Stig. One thing that we really notice is how much his ear placement and jaw line differs from our senior Golden (also a male). We don’t show but wondering which head is more “breed standard?” Our older Golden is 11. Pictures of The Stig

















































range from 6 months back to 8 weeks.


----------

